# SEEKING MAINE BAREBOAT SCHOONER



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Would like to bareboat charter a 40-50'' schooner in Maine in July 2002. Have many years of bareboat chartering experience, but would like a schooner this time. Anybody know of any that are available?
Thanks.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Man, call the boys in Rockland and Camden advertised in Downeast Magazine, etc. I doubt many would go for it. Problem you might find is the wide range of rigging and sails, the names of which you''ve never heard. Never thought about this. One guy who might know someone is Sam Slaymaker outside Rockland. He''s a wooden boat surveyor, builder and renovator. He''s probably got a handle on what''s up and down the coast. Regards from the Carib.....


----------



## skoonerman (Apr 20, 2001)

If you are interested in schooner sailing in the Chesapeake, you can charter my boat with me and a mate on board. Leopard is a fast, comfortable, beautiful gaff-rigged schooner (75'' LOA) that will accomodate up to 10 people. I would consider a bareboat charter only with someone I deemed to be well qualified. If you have no schooner experience, you would have to go out on a check out sail with me first.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*centres pregnant*

Hi all! 
prompt centres for pregnant?.

G'night


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Huston we have SPAM SPAM


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

G'day Simon.

I bet you PUSHED the link, didn't you? 
It was answering a VERY old post mate. 

You guys from south of the border are suckers for stuff like that, aren"t you!! 

Ready for the grubbing on Wednesday night?
Gunna watch it or will it seem dejuve? 

Ahhh. The pain of it all. 

Jim.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*First Law of Bicycling*

No matter which way you ride it's uphill and against the wind.

Bye


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

*I didn't hit the link*

I did not hit the link BUT because this is a newbie and this is a link and this is the first post, I bet this is a bit of SPAM.

Now I have to wait untill somebody hits the link and complains about the spam again.

Jim.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Jim You did hit the link I know you did I bet you touch the paint just to see if the wet paint sign is correct.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jim-

Moderation is currently MIA... dead or missing... probably dead...


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

Simon.
I am actually a painting contractor and you mentioned touching wet paint.

When I paint in public areas like shops, bus shelters etc., I actually paint a board and scratch out a sign saying "WET PAINT ON SURFACE. IF YOU MUST TOUCH WET PAINT, PLEASE TOUCH THIS BOARD".

Without fail, someone touches it.. 

NO> I didn't click the link.

Hey Dog,
 This spam is a problem..There must be a way to control it. It is always the first post from a newbie.
Perhaps the MOD. can arrange for ALL first posts to be censored? 

Jim.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailorjim99 said:


> Simon.
> I am actually a painting contractor and you mentioned touching wet paint.
> 
> When I paint in public areas like shops, bus shelters etc., I actually paint a board and scratch out a sign saying "WET PAINT ON SURFACE. IF YOU MUST TOUCH WET PAINT, PLEASE TOUCH THIS BOARD".
> ...


The probelm is in the registration procedure. On other boards I've noticed that in signing up you need to give a brief blurb on your sailing experience or somesuch and/or there is a specific code to be entered. Apparently this can put a stop to auto registration and posting of Spam.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's amazing how old this Thread is, doesn't any one share or charter their boats anymore? If one puts up a posting that their is available, is that considered Spam?


----------



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)

schoonerman said:


> If you are interested in schooner sailing in the Chesapeake, you can charter my boat with me and a mate on board. Leopard is a fast, comfortable, beautiful gaff-rigged schooner (75'' LOA) that will accomodate up to 10 people. I would consider a bareboat charter only with someone I deemed to be well qualified. If you have no schooner experience, you would have to go out on a check out sail with me first.


Ok, I realize this post is over 6 years old, I just can't help it.

I sure would like to see a schooner with an LOA of just over 6 feet that can accommodate 10 people.

Must be REALLY friendly...


----------

